# General > Recipes >  Coronation Sauce

## bobsgirl

Might sound a bit dense here, but wondering how to make your own coronation sauce.  I love coronation chicken that you buy from the shops but the only problem is I do not like the sultans/raisins they put in it. 
I have tried making it before but never tastes the same. 
Park hotel in Thurso does a lovely curried mayonnaise, would love to be able to make my own though!
Any help please!!

----------


## Piglet

*Ingredience
*60g/2oz chopped onion
1 tbsp sunflower oil
2 tsp mild or medium curry powder
1 heaped tsp tomato purée
100ml/3½fl oz red wine
60ml/2fl oz water
1 bay leaf
1 slice of lemon
dash of freshly squeezed lemon juice
6 dried apricots
450ml/¾ pint mayonnaise
3 tbsp lightly whipped cream
salt
freshly ground black pepper
pinch of sugar

*Method*
Softening the onion in the oil without browning. 

Add the curry powder, tomato purée, wine, water, bay leaf, lemon slice and juice. Simmer uncovered for 5-10 minutes or until reduced by about half, then strain and leave to cool.

Put the apricots in a pan with barely enough water to cover and simmer until very tender. Liquidise, adding a little extra water if needed. Leave to cool.

Mix the mayonnaise with the strained curry sauce and the apricot purée and some salt, pepper and sugar (if needed) to taste. Fold in the whipped cream.


*Curried Mayo*

3oz - 75g mayonnaise
1 tsp of mango chutney
1 level tsp of curry powder
1 tsp of lemon juice

Mix all together.

----------


## bobsgirl

Thanks Piglet, think I will try the Curried Mayonnaise first.  I did get told this recipe but not in exact measurements, prob where I went wrong!!
Thanks again!!

----------


## Buttercup

Heinz used to do a lovely Coronation Sauce, used to buy it from Safeway. Can't find it anywhere now, so maybe they've stopped making it.  :Frown:

----------


## Bobinovich

Aye, they did 250ml bottles of an Exotic Curry Sauce too which went with just about anything (it was quite fruity). They still do the rest of that line of sauces and we've been in contact with them to re-release this tasty condiment. However, like many products which have left our shelves, their standard response is that it was withdrawn due to low sales  :: .

Ach well!

----------


## hilly2

Hi there, I just use Hellmann's Mayonnaise with some curry powder to taste. I am like you bobsgirl do not like the fruit in it.

----------

